# [Biete] Rolle der Auferstehung und/oder Werbt einen Freund -!15.000gold!-



## saheri (13. November 2013)

Hiho,

Ich biete hier hauptsächlich Werbt einen Freund an  Ich würde gerne mit jemanden zügig auf 90 bzw 85 leveln. Ich spiele Hordeseite auf Wrathbringer (PvP). 
Es gibt natürlich auch ein kleinen Bonus. Wer sich von mir werben lässt und sich WoW kauft, bekommt 15.000 (ja ihr lest richtig ) "Startgold". Also meldet euch. Würde mich freuen 

Außerdem biete ich natürlich auch die Rolle der Auferstehung. Für denjenigen zahle ich 5.000gold wenn ihr auf Wrathbringer anfangt.

Liebe grüße


----------

